# Basel to Innsbruck - any advice on the route would be great



## Twm-Twp

We are planning to travel through Switzerland .... entering at Basel (after leaving Colmar) and driving across the country into Austria to Innsbruck. Our trip is planned for next March.

Google maps advise Basel / Baden / (north of) Zurich / Winterthur / St Gallen / Landeck / Telfs and onto Innsbruck.

We plan to stay in Innsbruck for a couple of nights before taking the Brenner Pass into Italy. We may also stay somewhere in CH for a couple of days en route

I'm ok with the financial side / cost of using the Swiss and Austrian road network .... but would anyone like to comment on [a] the (above) Google map route, * the route itself, .e.g. mountain climbs etc and [c] the 'places to visit' en route.

I've checked out the CH Touring Forum .... some good posts .... but if anyone has knowledge of the optimum route from Basel to Innsbruck and wants to share it ..... then I would love to hear from you.*


----------



## Rapide561

*Austria*

Hi

We used to go Basle, Zurich Airport, St Gallen, Windau (???? going from memory,) Arlberg tunnel and then Telfs, Innsbruck etc.

Very easy routing - we were in coaches!

Russell


----------



## Twm-Twp

Thanks Rapide 561 - did you have any special sight-seeing stops in transit that you recall ?????


----------



## Rapide561

*Austria*

Hi

No special stops as the tour itself was something like this, year in and year out!

Dec 22 - UK - channel port - Metz area in France

Dec 23 - Metz - Innsbruck

Dec 24 - Christmas Eve daytime in Innsbruck - most places closed about 1300 - 140

Dec 25 - sleigh ride in a nearby village. One that started with "S" springs to mind, not far from Telfs.

Dec 26th - to a ski area for snow etc, Lake Pertisau etc

Dec 27th back to Metz

Dec 28th - home

There might be things to see at Lake Bodensee????

Russell


----------



## barryd

I think for a memerable trip you need to either zig zag south a bit or north a bit.

From Basel you could head south east to Lake Thun and Lake Brienz around Interlaken, also head up to the Jungfrau valley, south of there (Good ACSI site at the top)

Then head north east to Luzern. Fab farm site at Weggis

Head North to Shaffhausen to the Rhine Falls which are stunning and you can park overnight for about €3.

Then head down the North side of Bodensee (lake Konstance). Good Stellplatz at Bodman, Uberlingen and Meersberg although for Meersberg which is lovely the best Stellplatz is 1.8 miles up the road at Stetten.

From there head east to Fussen (Chitty Chitty Bang Bang Castle) then its an easy ride over the top and down to Insbruck.

Or

From Basel you could head North East into the Black Forest. Mrs D loves Lake Titisee but its a bit touristy, Then head down to the Rhine Falls and onto Lake Constance.

All the roads are good, no really big climbs or decents.

We have done both. Did all the places mentioned in Swtizerland on last years tour (except the Rhine falls which we did in 2009) and we were in Innsbruck in June (now in Haut Alps Provence).

IF you can be bothered to wade through all my rantings and ramblings there is a fair bit of info and photos on our site at www.hankthetank.co.uk

For me Switzerlands Bernise Oberland south of Interlaken takes some beating but if your going to use any of those trains or cable cars up there then you may need to consider a second Mortgage. OB1 on here is a real expert and has written a useful guide which I think is somewhere in the download section.


----------

